# Snattle (Snake Battle) Royale



## Eifie (May 18, 2015)

[size=+2]*Vipera Magnifica vs Dragon vs Music Dragon vs Wargle*[/size]



Spoiler: arena



*Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 single (four person battle royale)
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* One week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing
*Arena Description:* Snurch

Snurch (snake church) is a hallowed ground for all things serpentine. Standing at the precipice of a sacred mountain, few humans have had the rare experience of stepping foot in this snemple (snake temple). Rumored to have been built thousands of years ago by a race of snake people, or sneople, Snurch is now a paradise for all kinds of snake Pokémon (or snokémon). Inside the snathedral (snake cathedral), enormous marble pillars reach up towards the vaulted ceiling. Patterns of ivy twist their way around these supports, like an Ekans wrapped around its prey. Colorful stained-glass windows depicting Rayquaza illuminate the halls, shining light on the dust in the air. Patches of wild grass and weeds grow between the cracks in the tiled floors, and some of the tiles have become dislodged.

Only serpentine Pokémon may be used here. This includes all snake Pokémon as well as Pokémon with a serpentine body structure, such as Milotic or Dragonair.

As an additional rule, Poison-type attacks may be used for 1% less energy and will hit Steel-type Pokémon for regular damage.



*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow> @ Eviolite


*Dragon's active squad*

 *sneme (snake meme)* the male Snivy <Overgrow>


*Music Dragon's active squad*

 *Pravus* the male Steelix <Rock Head>


*Wargle's active squad*

 *DRAGONBEASTFEESH* the male Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Water Stone

I've magicked sneme (snake meme)  into Dragon's active squad, since I assume that's who she plans to use. I'm also assuming that VM means to use Li Feng, but since he has a Snivy in his party I'll give him the opportunity to send out. Please let me know if I missed any of your party snokémon (snake Pokémon).

*Command Order*

 VM sends out and posts snommands (snake commands)
 Music Dragon posts snorders (snake orders)
 Wargle gives snirections (snake directions)
 Dragon posts snattacks (snake attacks)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 18, 2015)

Ready, *Li Feng*? Show them who's snoss (snake boss).

Start by using *Sunny Day* to heat things up. Then hit Pravus with a *Flamethrower*. Do this twice. If you are taunted on the first action before you can move, use *Wring Out* on DRAGONBEASTFEESH. If Pravus protects against either Flamethrower, use *Sludge Bomb* on DRAGONBEASTFEESH. If a mofo tries to use a super-effective ground attack on you, use *Protect*.

*Sunny Day / Wring Out @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH / Protect ~ Flamethrower @ Pravus / Sludge Bomb @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH / Protect ~ Flamethrower @ Pravus / Sludge Bomb @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH / Protect*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 18, 2015)

Hssss! _He not melt you!_ It is _blasphemy_ to melt a snake in this holiest of places! You must *Dig* deep into the ground, Pravus, and go into hibernation. Let the heathens burn each other while you wait patiently!

Once you have dug into the floor, you must use *Snotosniller (snail Rototiller)* to make the soil fertile! Yes, in our clan we are not averse to fraternizing with our brethren the snails... Tilling the ground will help us curry favor with that Snivy (snake Snivy). It is also good for the local plantlife. Just stick your tail up through the floor tiles and spin it around! Till the tiles! Till them!

And finally, hibernate with *Snurse, or Snake Curse*. This ancient curse will bring the power of the Wagyl to you - but only at a great cost... May the sanctity of this place protect us.

And one more thing. If you are unable to follow these commands at any point, you will instead use *Snullsnoze, or Snake Bullsnoze,* to bring your enemies to their knees! Their serpentine knees!

*Dig (down) / Bulldoze ~ Rototiller / Bulldoze ~ Curse / Bulldoze*


----------



## Wargle (May 19, 2015)

Ok, we're fastest here, so we have a good chance to set up first. Lead off with a Dragon dance to get nice and strong, then Bounce high in the sky for the action, then show that Snivy why he shouldn't mess with a DRAGON.

If you can't sneme on the last action then go for Steelix if it's up. Hopefully by ignoring the Seviper it understands and also ignores us.

If you can't Dragon Dance for some odd reason wait the first turn for Steelix to dig then use Earthquake.

*Dragon Dance/EQ @ Pravus ~ Bounce up ~ Bounce @ Sneme/Bounce @ Pravas*


----------



## Dragon (May 19, 2015)

I leave for a couple of days and come back to find myself conscripted into the snake war??? And surrounded by type disadvantages... Well, at least here in snurch, we have the best chance of snemeing on as many people as possible before we get knocked into snell (snake hell).

Start with a Snatch (...snake Snatch) so we can grab that Dragon Dance. Then, max Double Team clones for the best chance of avoiding that Bounce, and finish with a cool Knock Off on that Gyarados after he attacks (and hopefully misses). Simple! And we'll even get a couple extra stat boosts thanks to our metal snake friend over there B) 

*Snatch ~ Double Team (max) ~ Knock Off @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH*


----------



## Eifie (May 19, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Awaiting snommands (snake commands).

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Awaiting snattacks (snake attacks).

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)* 
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Awaiting snorders (snake orders).

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)*  @ Water Stone
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Awaiting snirections (snake directions).

------------------------------​
It all started on a day like any other, a day so average that its averageness was above average. Vipera Magnifica was leisurely walking his Sliggoo, minding his own business, when a snake slithered in out of nowhere to bar his way. That was kind of weird.

"Excuse me, do you have a moment to hear about our lord and saviour, Snesus Christ?"

Minutes later, four spellbound trainers gathered in the snurch (snake church) to pay homage. While Vipera Magnifica, Music Dragon, and Wargle all had their snake Poké Balls, or Snoké Balls, at the ready, Dragon was clumsily attempting to juggle her many memes. She passed over feme (fuckin' meme) without a second thought, then paused for a moment over sneme (snail meme). But no, sneme (snail meme) was not a sneme (snake meme), nor even a sneme (snail (snake snail) meme), but merely a sneme (snail meme). At last she settled for sneme (snake meme) instead.

And then, as was due, they sat and waited. Finally sneifesus (snake Eifie Jesus) entered the snroom (snake room) and sat upon her snrone (snake throne) to judge the proceedings.

DRAGONBEASTFEESH promptly snarls his very best snarl (snake snarl), and the rest of the battles cower in fear. (Snake Eifie Jesus, or sneifesus, however, is unimpressed, and hisses back with deafening volume. DRAGONBEASTFEESH retreats, abashed.)

The fortuitously-chosen sneme (snake meme) watches DRAGONBEASTFEESH carefully as the Gyarados, eerily suspended in the air, begins to wriggle and contort his body in motions vaguely reminiscent of snake swimming, or snimming. A wicked gleam in his eye, sneme (snake meme) leaps forward to challenge his opponent to a DANCE-OFF in the name of their snord, or snake lord. The Snivy twirls about in far more graceful and elegant motions, tail leaf fluttering serenely in an invisible breeze, and DRAGONBEASTFEESH is so intimidated by sneme (snake meme)'s superior dance skills that he can do nothing but hover there uselessly as his spotlight is stolen and sneme (snake meme)'s body grows sleeker and yet more muscular before his eyes.

Pravus begins spinning all his body segments in place like so many tops in his very own form of snake applause, or snapplause. sneme (snake meme) takes a bow, and Pravus responds in kind, going so far as to arc his head forward straight into the ground. Dusty tiles and clods of dirt fly up around him as he bores right through the earth beneath, disappearing belowground faster than anyone would have expected. Eager to showcase her own art to her snord (snake lord), Li Feng stretches her head up toward the ceiling and hisses menacingly at a hole in the roof. All the clouds in the sky hastily flee from this terror, and sunlight shines down brighter than ever, filtering into the snurch (snake church) through several cracks in the roof.

Li Feng's offering is lovely indeed. DRAGONBEASTFEESH decides that he must go to it. So he smacks his mighty snail (snake tail) against the ground and achieves liftoff, floating up to the highest point of the roof and scrunching himself up so as not to present so big a target. Nobody seems interested in him anyway, however; sneme (snake meme) simply shrugs and dashes in several quick circles around the room, six identical Snivy leaping one by one from her shadow to surround her. When she slows down she's not even breathing hard, and Pravus sticks his freakin' tail up through the ground to applaud her, whirring it about to break up the soil beneath the tiles in sympathy for the local plantlife hurt in the making of this snurch (snake church). A few weeds perk up, and the seven Snivy along with them, tail leaves gleaming with new life.

Upon seeing her mark's tail protruding from the ground, Li Feng attempts to seize her chance to spit out a quick jet of snlame (snake flame) at what she can see of Pravus—but alas, she was spellbound by the spectacle of the applauding Steelix for too long, and Pravus's tail recedes back to the depths below before her attack reaches him. Then DRAGONBEASTFEESH comes crashing down to the ground with a bellowing, agonized roar as he lands hard on his precious tail, perhaps cracking a few scales that he worked so hard to polish. Taking advantage of DRAGONBEASTFEESH's distraction, sneme (snake meme) lunges forth, enveloped in a dark aura, and stamps right on DRAGONBEASTFEESH's poor tail. As the Gyarados shakes his head back and forth in pain, sneme (snake meme) swipes his Water Stone away and retreats a safe distance away, tossing his pilfered prize aside with a smirk.

Meanwhile, below, Pravus is consorting happily with his snriends (snail friends), not to be confused with snriends (snake friends), swapping bits of gardening advice with them in return for their blessing. A horde of snails (snail snails) crawls all over him, covering him in a sticky, oozing substance to reinforce his steel spikes and armor (though he'll be hard-pressed to move around efficiently in it... not that that was ever a priority of his, anyway). Meanwhile, above, Li Feng waits. Finally she decides there are no mofos waiting around to hit her with any scary Ground attacks, so she belches up a hunk of sludge and launches it in DRAGONBEASTFEESH's direction. The Gyarados roars in pain and disgust yet again. Why does everyone hate him...?

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Hissing snakily. _-1 Attack_.
*Used*: Sunny Day ~ Flamethrower @ Pravus (missed) ~ Sludge Bomb @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Grinning snakily. Has 6 clones. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, +1 Speed_.
*Used*: Snatch (Dragon Dance) ~ Double Team (6 clones) ~ Knock Off @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)* 
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: Sipping tea with his snail friends. _+1 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Rototiller ~ Curse

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 95%
*Status*: Roaring snakily.
*Used*: Dragon Dance (snatched) ~ Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (down) @ sneme (missed)

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (7 more actions).
 A Water Stone is lying in a crack in the tile.

*Damage and Energy*


 Li Feng's Health: 100%
 Li Feng's Energy: 100% - 5% (Sunny Day) - 5% (Flamethrower) - 4% (Sludge Bomb) = 86%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Health: 100%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Energy: 100% - 2% (Snatch) - 2% (Dragon Dance) - 6% (Double Team) - 6% (Knock Off) = 84%
 Pravus's Health: 100%
 Pravus's Energy: 100% - 2% (Dig (down)) - 2% (Rototiller) - 2% (Curse) = 94%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Health: 100% - 14% (Knock Off) - 11% (Sludge Bomb) = 75%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Energy: 100% - 2% (Bounce (up)) - 3% (Bounce (down)) = 95%

*Notes*

 Speed order: DRAGONBEASTFEESH (81) > sneme (snake meme) (78) > Li Feng (65) > Pravus (15).
 Pravus kind of gave away his location by sticking his tail aboveground to till the soil and all, so I gave Li Feng a 50% chance of being able to hit before he retreated belowground. She failed this roll, though, and didn't try attacking him again next action.
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Bounce missed entirely. Then sneme's Knock Off was a crit. All hail the memes!
 On the last action, I rolled for whether Li Feng would attack DRAGONBEASTFEESH (80% chance) or panic and do nothing since her target didn't show up (20% chance). She rolled a 7, which was a bit of a waste of a would-have-been crit roll. :C
 *Music Dragon* commands first, then *Wargle*, then *Dragon*, and finally *Vipera Magnifica*.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 20, 2015)

Yes... _yes...!_ Our gardening grows _stronger_! Soon none shall stand in our way! I must have more! More *Rototiller*! More! If they try to hit you underground with an Earthquake or similar move, you will *Protect*. But rest assured, there will be more gardening to come... they have not seen the last of it...

After this, you will *Dig* to the surface and attack Li Feng! Your enemies will cower in fear as you emerge from the ground, covered in snails! Yes!

On your last action, you will truly become the _Snake Messiah_, or _Snessiah (Snail Messiah)_! A glorious union of snake and snail! You will *Rise* above them and they will kneel before you! And if they should attack you? _Blasphemy!!_ You will punish the unbelievers! If Dragonbeastfeesh defies you, you will *Smack him Down* to the snell (snake hell) where he belongs! Or else, if Li Feng defies you, you will strike her with the righteous *Earth Power* of a thousand snails! Yes - if either of them dares target you with _anything_, they shall pay.

Snudgment Snay has come...!

*Rototiller / Protect ~ Dig @ Li Feng ~ Magnet Rise / Smack Down @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH / Earth Power @ Li Feng*


----------



## Wargle (May 20, 2015)

Well then. If we want to play these games, everyone wants to gang on us, we can give it back.

Hit them with an Snearthquake. Then show the insolent little Snivy (Snake snivy) why he shouldn't mess with a Dragon. That EQ should take out his clones, so let's make sure he's nice and slow. Icy Wind him to hit him good. Then Bounce up again. If you couldn't Earthquake for some reason try again, and push Icy wind back. If you can't hit Sneme with Icy wind use Dragon Dance, but if you suspect one of them is snatching it, use Earthquake

*Earthquake ~ Icy Wind @ Sneme/Dragon Dane/EQ ~ Bounce Up/Icy Wind*


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2015)

(did sneme get the Rototiller bonus..? also, I think you gave Li Feng 10% extra energy oops)

So you wanna talk about not messing with Dragons, huh Wargle??????? Is this the road you want to go down. are you sure

*Solarbeam @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH ~ Solarbeam @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH ~ Reflect*


----------



## Eifie (May 21, 2015)

Dragon said:


> (did sneme get the Rototiller bonus..? also, I think you gave Li Feng 10% extra energy oops)


Yes, he did. He started off with -1 Attack thanks to Intimidate. And whoops, something always goes wrong somewhere...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2015)

Ah yes. This should be fun. First *Snotect* (snake protect) yourself from that Earthquake, as we don't want to get hit twice this round. You'll have to get hit by Pravus's Dig, but if you use *Snearthquake* (snake earthquake) before he can surface, he'll be taking more damage than you will. Finally, it's time to put that sneretic (snake heretic) in his proper place. *Snatch* (snake snatch) that Magnet Rise, and make your ascent into divine serpenthood. That will teach the sneathens (snail heathens) not to snuck with you.

*Protect ~ Earthquake @ Pravus ~ Snatch*


----------



## Eifie (May 23, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Hissing snakily. _-1 Attack_.

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Grinning snakily. Has 6 clones. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, +1 Speed_.

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)* 
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: Sipping tea with his snail friends. _+1 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 75%
*Energy*: 95%
*Status*: Roaring snakily.

------------------------------​
_Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, guess I'll go... smash up the fuckin' earth..._

The inside of DRAGONBEASTFEESH's is a tumultuous place indeed. Even the Gyarados himself isn't quite sure how he reached this destructive conclusion, but it has come to him in this most snacred of places, and thus he must see it through in accordance with the will of snake Eifie Jesus, or sneifesus. So he lets out a monstrous roar and then slams his tail mightily into the ground, and several spindly cracks spread across the tiles as the earth begins to shake. Li Feng has already made her way over to the snake throne, or snrone, and offers up a portion of her energy for its divine protections from this disturbance. sneme (snake meme) and his snlones (snake clones) yelp as one as the rippling ground throws all seven of them up into the air, and only one of them remains to hit the floor again. Belowground, Pravus curls himself tightly around as many snails as he can fit in his stony embrace, shielding them with his body as he musters up a transparent bubble of energy to surround them all. The roof of the tunnel shudders and then collapses atop them, but Pravus's shield holds firm, and silent tears run down his steely cheeks for the snails he could not save from this disaster. Flattened snails lie defeated on flattened, once beautifully-tended patches of once-vibrant green grass. Pravus grits his teeth and shakes his head in unbridled fury. He shall have vengeance for each and every one of the snails that was harmed today.

Pravus's snrage (snail rage) rises up through the ground to fill sneme (snake meme) with snrage (snake rage). Turning on the Destroyer of Snails, sneme (snake meme) points his tail leaf straight up at the sky, rapidly harnessing power from the intense sun that warms the snathedral (or snake cathedral) to form a giant ball of incandescent light above his head. He sends it away with a dismissive wave of his snout, and blinding sunlight bursts forth to sear DRAGONBEASTFEESH's skin, tearing through his tough outer layer of scales to eat away at the delicate skin beneath. Enraged, the landlocked sea serpent retaliates with a thin blast of cool wind laced with particles of ice and snow. sneme (snake meme) jumps back too late from the sudden cold, and a thin layer of frost crystallizes over his limbs. The Snivy (snake Snivy) calls up another orb of sunlight in hopes of warming himself, teeth chattering all the while, but the frost stubbornly clings to his skin until he gives up and sends it rocketing forward to assault DRAGONBEASTFEESH once again.

And now Li Feng, too, decides that she must become a Destroyer of Snails. A low hiss echoes throughout the snake room, or snroom, as she stretches her body out and lifts her tail. Sensing the tension above, the surviving snails below scurry for cover as Li Feng smashes her tail into the ground, leaving several tile-shaped indents in her lovely snake skin. Yet more of the roof of Pravus's little refuge caves in to Li Feng's might, and this time Pravus is unable to protect any of his snail brethren (or snethren) from the avalanche of rock and dirt that follows. Terrified snails (snail snails) crowd atop his armor, clinging to their saviour for dear life. The wailing of crushed, fallen snails fills Pravus's ears until he can't take this anymore. Unleashing his loudest roar of pure, unadulterated fury, the Steelix tunnels back up through the earth, relentlessly smashing through compacted dirt and rock and tile, to loom far above the gravely transgressing Li Feng, a fearsome sight indeed paired with the sudden gasps of snails who have never before seen sunlight, sizzling to their untimely deaths on his armor. Pravus reaches down and grabs the Seviper in his jaws, shaking her back and forth in the air while she struggles to endure the scent of dead roasted snail. He tosses her up into the air only to snatch her back with his tail, crushing her midsection tight and smacking her into the ground again and again before she finally wriggles free.

This terrifies DRAGONBEASTFEESH. He must flee. So again he achieves liftoff and floats serenely up to the ceiling, where he scrunches himself up and watches the action awkwardly, trembling. Hardly even noticing any of the ruckus, sneme (snake meme) contents himself by calling up a veil of golden psychic energy to keep him safe from further icy assaults. Glad to see that DRAGONBEASTFEESH is out of his way, and the escaped Li Feng doesn't seem to be doing much (though is that a slightly more wicked glint then usual that he spots in her eyes?), Pravus prepares himself for his ultimate ascension, twisting his body segments into perfect alignment... and then, suddenly engulfed in a deep black aura, Li Feng darts forth, wrapping herself briefly around him and then gliding away from him through the air. The levitating snake comes to a stop once she's several feet away from him and turns to stick out her forked tongue, and Pravus slams his tail onto the ground in frustration, crushing a few wayward snails.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: I SHALL BE YOUR SNRULER! Levitating (5 more actions). _-1 Attack_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Earthquake ~ Snatch (Magnet Rise)

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Oblivious. Protected by a Reflect (4 more actions). _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Solar Beam @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH ~ Solar Beam @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH ~ Reflect

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)* 
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Busily carving out tiny graves in the earth for each individual snail harmed in this travesty... _+1 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Dig (up) @ Li Feng ~ Magnet Rise (snatched)

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 43%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Terrified. Bouncing high.
*Used*: Earthquake ~ Icy Wind @ sneme ~ Bounce (up)

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (3 more actions).
 A Water Stone is lying in a crack in the tile.

*Damage and Energy*


 Li Feng's Health: 100% - 15% (Dig) + 2% (Black Sludge) = 87%
 Li Feng's Energy: 86% - 7% (Protect) - 6% (Earthquake) - 2% (Snatch) - 4% (Magnet Rise) = 67%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Health: 100% - 6% (Earthquake) - 8% (Icy Wind) - 6% (Earthquake) = 80%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Energy: 84% - 4% (Solar Beam) - 4% (Solar Beam) - 2% (Reflect) = 74%
 Pravus's Health: 100% - 27% (Earthquake) = 73%
 Pravus's Energy: 94% - 7% (Protect) - 2% (Dig (up)) = 85%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Health: 75% - 16% (Solar Beam) - 16% (Solar Beam) = 43%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Energy: 95% - 6% (Earthquake) - 4% (Icy Wind) - 2% (Bounce (up)) = 83%

*Notes*

 Speed order: DRAGONBEASTFEESH (81) > Li Feng (65) > sneme (snake meme) (63) > Pravus (15).
 I think I'm getting a _bit_ too into Pravus's character...? Who would've thought I'd get so attached to a freakin' Steelix
 Wrote the last half of this in kind of a hurry, so sorry for any, like, stuff.
 Icy Wind is actually a multi-target move, but I figure it's easy enough to restrict to just one target, so it didn't get the spread damage reduction.
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH was hardly a very terrifying beast after sneme messed with him, so Intimidate wore off for her after the second action.
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH is quite large, and we're indoors, but after rereading the arena description is seems like he can Bounce suitably high to avoid most attacks.
 Li Feng was ordered to Snatch reactively, and Pravus wasn't really told to wait around for anything or warned about Snatch, so by the time she actually targeted him it was too late for him to switch moves. (Even if she started readying herself to Snatch before, Snatch is not actually a targeted move, so since Pravus wasn't warned about Snatch things would have proceeded the same way.)
 *Wargle* commands first, then *Dragon*, then *Vipera Magnifica*, then *Music Dragon*.


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2015)

Either someone takes the hit action one or we make them all waste it protecting. Prioritize hitting Sneme, if you can't hit him hit Li Feng, if you can't hit her hit Pravus.

Then show Sneme he has a reason to fear you. Scorch it. If you can't hit it, go for Pravus. If both of them are unhittable except for subs, use another Earthquake.

Lastly, show them your anger, let it all out. Same priority list as Bounce.

*Bounce Down @Sneme/Li Feng/Pravus ~ Flamethrower @Sneme/Pravus/EarthQuake ~ Outrage @Sneme/Li Feng/Pravus*


----------



## Dragon (May 23, 2015)

Pfff, taking that Bounce is what we put the Reflect up for. ...Which I'm slightly regretting now? Since it seems like it might be a better idea to just Protect first anyways. Then, Mirror Coat that Flamethrower back, and then let's use Knock Off on Li Feng. If she Protects/Detects/has a sub, use... I dunno, Grassy Terrain? And if you're Taunted, use... Twister for a bit of all around damage, I guess. bluh

*Protect ~ Mirror Coat ~ Knock Off @ Li Feng / Grassy Terrain / Twister*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 23, 2015)

Shouldn't Snatch have stolen Reflect instead? According to the Database, Snatch can't be targeted; it immediately steals the first snatchable move on that action.


----------



## Eifie (May 23, 2015)

Music Dragon said:


> Shouldn't Snatch have stolen Reflect instead? According to the Database, Snatch can't be targeted; it immediately steals the first snatchable move on that action.


You can get around that by using Snatch reactively, as Li Feng did.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 24, 2015)

Start by using *Switcheroo* on Pravus. If you can't do that, use it on Sneme instead. Then burn the snonbelievers with the flames of snabsolution! Use *Flamethrower* on Pravus twice, and switch to *Earthquake* if he goes underground or has clones, or you are tormented. If he protects or is otherwise completely unhittable, just *Chill* out and wait for your next chance to strike.

*Switcheroo @ Pravus/Sneme ~ (Flamethrower/Earthquake @ Pravus / Chill) x2*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 24, 2015)

Eifie said:


> You can get around that by using Snatch reactively, as Li Feng did.


Hrrm. I don't like that one bit, but you're the boss!

So, Li Feng wants to give you her sludge, does she? _Fool!_ Sludge will only make us _stronger_!

Pravus, this is your chance to become a snail! Place the sludge underneath you and use it to form a slimy snail body. Then, roll into a ball and become a shell! Just imagine: a neatly curled-up Steelix on a blob of Black Sludge... What could be more beautiful?

It's time to show them the *Ultimate Snail Combo*! Let's see how Li Feng feels about attacking you now! Wahahaha!

*Defense Curl + Gyro Ball + Rollout @ Li Feng*


----------



## Eifie (May 25, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: I SHALL BE YOUR SNRULER! Levitating (5 more actions). _-1 Attack_.

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: Oblivious. Protected by a Reflect (4 more actions). _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)* 
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Busily carving out tiny graves in the earth for each individual snail harmed in this travesty... _+1 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 43%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: Terrified. Bouncing high.

------------------------------​
Now it is sneme (snake meme)'s turn to sit atop the snrone (snake throne). Shoving snake Eifie Jesus, or sneifesus, out of the way, he plonks his royal butt down on the snrone (snake throne) to survey the battle with an imperious gaze. Nothing can hurt him up here! And indeed, nobody even tries. A terrified, yelping, out-of-control DRAGONBEASTFEESH comes plummeting down from above to land painfully, let again, on his much-abused tail. sneme (snake meme) snickers to himself. Li Feng giggles to herself. Pravus doesn't really care, and that's the most hurtful part of all. DRAGONBEASTFEESH curls up miserably on the ground, sucking on his wounded tail (and accidentally piercing it with a fang or two) and feeling quite sorry for himself.

Deciding the excitement is over, Li Feng creeps up to Pravus and offers him her coveted Black Sludge, which the gullible Steelix eagerly accepts once she tells him all about its affinity with snake and snail alike. The sludge burns and starts to eat small holes through Pravus's armor, and he winces in pain, but Li Feng assures him that this is all part of the snail-bonding process. It is simply what one must go through to become one with the snail. Comforted by this thought, Pravus curls up into the tiniest tiny little ball he can manage (towering over the others at over a dozen feet tall) and places the blob of blob beneath him to try out his new snail rolling skills, strengthening his steel coat as he attempts to barrel forward in a speedy yet controlled manner... but the elaborate maneuvers of the snail do elude him, and he crashes straight into one of the walls of the snathedral. Pravus uncurls himself at once, horrified at the damage he's wrought upon the walls of this holy snlace (snake place)... a massive hole gapes from the stone in front of him, letting in the harsh sunlight and a warm breeze and some very non-holy buzzy bugs.

Invigorated by the warmth that suddenly washes over him, DRAGONBEASTFEESH raises his head and lets loose a blast of flame right in sneme (snake meme)'s FACE. That'll show that snloser (SNAIL loser) for daring to pick on him, the mighty DRAGONBEASTFEESH. sneme (snake meme) screams and drops to the floor, rolling around desperately in an attempt to extinguish the flames that crackle away around his tail leaf. DRAGONBEASTFEESH cringes to himself. He didn't mean to hurt his opponent _that_ much...

Taking a leaf from DRAGONBEASTFEESH's book, Li Feng spits out a stream of hissing flame in Pravus's direction as well. The white-hot fire strikes the same spot the Steelix's new Black Sludge has anchored itself to eat away at his armor, and Pravus writhes on the floor in pain, his thrashing tail opening the hole in the wall even wider. Instantly attracted by the scent of burning sludge and Steelix armor, a horde of snails floods through the hole to swarm over Pravus's wound...

Cackling to herself, sneme (snake meme) locks eyes with DRAGONBEASTFEESH, skin suddenly gleaming with all the colours of the rainbow as he lets loose not one, but TWO multicoloured reflections of the Gyarados's Flamethrower that collide with DRAGONBEASTFEESH as one and slam him backwards into the snrone (snake throne). Man, now DRAGONBEASTFEESH is _really_ angry. Everyone's going to blame him for destroying the hole snrone (snake throne)! He'll be ostracized from society! And it's all that sneme (snake meme)'s fault! As DRAGONBEASTFEESH roars to the skies, his anger takes physical form in the dragon fire that bursts from his scales to envelop his body in harsh green, flickering flames. Eyes glowing red, he throws himself forward at sneme (snake meme), thrashing at him with his tail and letting the dragon fire work its magic on the Snivy's skin. sneme (snake meme) yelps and struggles to get away, but it's a while before he can find an opening. Once he finally manages it, he runs straight over to Li Feng and... notices that she isn't holding her Black Sludge anymore. This angers him, so he punches her in the FACE. This, in turn, angers Li Feng, so she spits yet more flame in Pravus's direction, filling the room with the acrid stench of burning snail as the harsh sunlight from outside fades away.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 59%
*Status*: Feeling kind of bad about what she's doing to her precious Black Sludge. Levitating (2 more actions). _-1 Attack_.
*Used*: Switcheroo @ Pravus ~ Flamethrower @ Pravus ~ Flamethrower @ Pravus

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: Blowing out remnants of dragon flame from his tail. Protected by a Reflect (1 more action). _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Mirror Coat ~ Knock Off @ Li Feng

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 38% (capped)
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: YES! THE SNAILS HAVE COME! PRAISE THE BLACK SLUDGE! _+1 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Ultimate Snail (snail fail) Combo @ Li Feng (missed)

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: Furious. Locked into Outrage (1-2 more actions).
*Used*: Bounce (down) @ Li Feng (missed) ~ Flamethrower @ sneme ~ Outrage @ sneme

*Arena Status*

 A Water Stone is lying in a crack in the tile.
 There's a huge gaping hole in one of the walls of the snathedral leading to the wildnerness outside.

*Damage and Energy*


 Li Feng's Health: 87% - 8% (Knock Off) = 79%
 Li Feng's Energy: 67% - 3% (Switcheroo) - 5% (Flamethrower) = 59%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Health: 80% - 16% (Flamethrower) - 6% (Outrage) = 58%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Energy: 74% - 2% (Protect) - 16% (Mirror Coat) - 4% (Knock Off) = 52%
 Pravus's Health: 73% - 21% (Flamethrower) - 3% (Black Sludge) - 16% (Flamethrower) = 38% (capped)
 Pravus's Energy: 85% - 4% (Ultimate Snail (snail fail) Combo) = 81%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Health: 43% - 32% (Mirror Coat) = 11%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Energy: 83% - 3% (Bounce (down)) - 5% (Flamethrower) - 7% (Outrage) = 68%

*Notes*

 Speed order: DRAGONBEASTFEESH (81) > Li Feng (65) > sneme (snake meme) (63) > Pravus (15).
 I'm very tired, so uh, please point out mistakes. I had to redo half the calculations for this round multiple times. Letters and numbers are blurring before my eyes...
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Bounce missed AGAIN. I'm so sorry you poor, majestic creature. :C
 I feel like Rollout and Gyro Ball are actually quite difficult to combine. Rollout is more like uncontrollably rolling as fast as possible, while Gyro Ball relies more on like, slow and controlled rolling. In the end, the best Pravus could do was basically a Steel-typed Rollout (+ Defense Curl)... which missed.
 Li Feng's first Flamethrower was a crit.
 The user of Outrage can't actually choose its target, so it was just a coincidence that DRAGONBEASTFEESH actually targeted sneme.
 Like burn damage, I'm assuming Black Sludge damage counts toward the cap.
 *Dragon* commands first, then *Vipera Magnifica*, then *Music Dragon*, then *Wargle*. Please take your time posting commands because omg, life. Zzzzz...


----------



## Dragon (May 26, 2015)

Hmmm, I wonder if we can get that KO..? Toss a Solarbeam over at DRAGONBEASTFEESH, or if he's already out of the game (or somehow unreachable???) then use Aqua Tail on Pravus instead.

Then, Aqua Tail away! If Pravus is protect/detecting/underground/you can't use Aqua Tail without a water source/you are Tormented, switch to Natural Gift on Li Feng instead. hmmm

*Solarbeam @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH / Aqua Tail @ Pravus / Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Aqua Tail @ Pravus / Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Aqua Tail @ Pravus / Natural Gift @ Li Feng*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 26, 2015)

Start with a *Glare* against Pravus, and follow with *Flamethrower*. On your last turn, use *Swagger* on Pravus. If he protects or is otherwise unhittable, then *Mimic* Magnet Rise. Oh, and if by the third turn you haven't hit him with a Flamethrower, use *Earthquake*.

We'll let Sneme take down the FEESH, but if he's still around on action two and isn't unreachable, use a *Sludge Wave* to finish him off.

*Glare @ Pravus / Mimic (Magnet Rise) ~ Flamethrower @ Pravus / Mimic (Magnet Rise) / Sludge Wave @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH ~ Swagger @ Pravus / Earthquake / Mimic (Magnet Rise)*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 31, 2015)

Hmph! How crass.

Pravus, let's see if we can get you to *Dig* into the ground and hide out for a while. If you're able to do that, your commands are then to *Chill* and try to get over any fear-induced paralysis you may have contracted, or to *Protect* if there's an incoming Earthquake.

However, if you fail to Dig on the first action, just *Heavy Slam and Welcome to the Jam*. Target Li Feng.

*Dig (down) ~ Chill / Protect / Heavy Slam @ Li Feng ~ Chill / Protect / Heavy Slam @ Li Feng*


----------



## Wargle (May 31, 2015)

Simple here, don't even need it. Go crazy.

*Outrage x3*


----------



## Eifie (May 31, 2015)

Umm... how did I manage to forget to double Earthquake's damage due to Dig a couple of rounds ago??? This, uh, makes kind of a huge difference to Pravus's health (15%, to be exact), so let me know if you'd like to recommand, MD.

edit: I think I've fixed it up in the past reffings. I'm so sorry, I really need to stop writing reffings at night :C


----------



## Music Dragon (May 31, 2015)

Nah, no need for that. You go ahead and do your thing.


----------



## Eifie (May 31, 2015)

And lo, I shall do the thing!

*Round Four*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 59%
*Status*: Feeling kind of bad about what she's doing to her precious Black Sludge. Levitating (2 more actions). _-1 Attack_.

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: Blowing out remnants of dragon flame from his tail. Protected by a Reflect (1 more action). _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: YES! THE SNAILS HAVE COME! PRAISE THE BLACK SLUDGE! _+1 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: Furious. Locked into Outrage (1-2 more actions).

------------------------------​
DRAGONBEASTFEESH IS SO ANGRY. HE IS FILLED WITH RAGE. HE MUST AVENGE THE DAMAGE TO THE SNAKE THRONE, OR SNRONE, AND THE SNAKE CATHERDRAL, OR SNATHEDRAL, IN THE NAME OF HIS SNAKE LORD, OR SNLORD, SNAKE EIFIE JESUS, OR SNEIFESUS. ANGRY DRAGON FLAMES BURST ANGRILY AGAIN FROM HIS SCALES, THEIR ANGRY ROAR DROWNED OUT BY DRAGONBEASTFEESH'S ANGRY ROAR OF ANGER. ANGRILY HE TURNS HIS ANGRY GAZE ON PRAVUS, WHO HAS WRONGED HIM BY NOT ATTACKING HIM ONCE THIS MATCH. HOW COULD SOMEONE IGNORE HIS ANGRY SNRATH (SNAKE WRATH) SO?! PRAVUS MUST BE PUNISHED, AND SO DRAGONBEASTFEESH SHALL BE THE FIST OF THE SNLORD (SNAKE LORD). DRAGONBEASTFEESH AIRSLITHERS THROUGH THE AIR TO WAIL UPON HIS FOE WITH HIS ANGRY TAIL SURROUNDED BY ANGRY DRACONIC FLAMES. ANGRILY HE SMACKS PRAVUS RIGHT IN THE BLACK SLUDGE, AND THE MAJESTIC BEAST VILE OFFENDER ROARS OUT IN PAIN. DRAGONBEASTFEESH IS NOT USED TO SUCH CAPS AND ANGER. HE MUST CALM DOWN. So he lies down on the ground, dizzied and fatigued, as the world swirls around him...

Glaring DRAGONBEASTFEESH's way, sneme (snake meme) struggles to harness more energy from the receding sun. Glaring Pravus's way, Li Feng glares. She glares so hard. Pravus is terrified in the face of Li Feng's terrifying glare. He is literally frozen in place out of terror and fear. It is terrifying. He is just a humble snake and snaviour (snail saviour) who has done no wrong... but Li Feng's terrifying glaring glare terrifies him nonetheless. He must flee. And so the terrified Pravus turns tail and burrows back into the ground, where the snails roam free in safety. sneme (snake meme) finally manages to get ahold of enough solar energy to unleash in DRAGONBEASTFEESH's direction, and the Gyarados writhes and howls in agony as the blinding light scorches his scales and the skin beneath them starts to peel. Being sunburnt yet again on top of all this torture is too much for our valiant friend, and at last his eyes close and he sinks to the floor of the snathedral (snake cathedral) in defeat. Suddenly rid of his oppressive presence, the snroom (snake room) feels just the tiniest bit brighter, and Li Feng and Pravus both perk up a little.

The golden barrier around sneme (snake meme) chooses this moment to dissipate, but the Snivy (snake Snivy) hardly notices. Unable to reach Pravus down in his snidey hole, or snake hidey hole, sneme (snake meme) turns his attention on Li Feng instead. Closing his eyes, he focuses his energy signature into a ray of bright white light that streaks across the room and PUNCHES LI FENG IN THE FACE. In fact, it punches her so hard it nearly knocks one of her precious fangs out. Li Feng goes spinning through the air, not so used to airswimming herself, and suddenly finds herself beginning to descend back to earth. No! She cannot give up her position of ultimate snruler (snake ruler)! Desperately thinking back, Li Feng clings hard to the memory of the trick she stole from Pravus, running through every detail in her head so that she may later replicate it.

Deep down in his cool tunnel beneath the safe, comforting earth, Pravus has some memories of Li Feng's tricks that he would very much like to forget. As a few surviving snails crawl over him in welcome, the Steelix tries his very hardest to relax and be one with the snail. He can feel it starting to work, his muscles loosening up a bit as he calms down, but then the picture of the terrifying glaring Li Feng leaps back into his mind with a vengeance, almost like she's lurking right in front of him in his one safe place!!! Startled, Pravus can't help accidentally smacking a few hapless snails with an uncontrollable spasm of his tail.

Keeping an ear out for the action above, Pravus hears Li Feng hiss reproachfully as the sneme beam punches her in the face again. And then it happens. The earth above him begins to shake. sneme (snake meme) is thrown against the floor above with a loud smack. Small rocks are dislodged from the ceiling of the tunnel as the shaking grows stronger and stronger, and Pravus curls himself around his few remaining snake friends in a panic. The memory of Li Feng's glaring glare still lingers, but he manages to push it aside for just long enough to surround himself and his snails in a protective transparent bubble, so that when the tunnel ultimately collapses the dirt cascades harmlessly around them. The quake continues for what feels like an eternity, Pravus's snails squealing in fear, until finally, silence. Exhausted, Pravus lets down his shield and writhes about to widen his remaining air pocket enough to lay down his head.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 48%
*Status*: Desperately trying to hold her cracked fang in place. Magnet Rise mimicked.
*Used*: Glare @ Pravus ~ Mimic (Magnet Rise) ~ Earthquake

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 33%
*Status*: Ready for more face-punching. Not of his own face, of course. _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Solar Beam @ DRAGONBEASTFEESH ~ Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Natural Gift @ Li Feng

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 21%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Trembling from fear and exhaustion. Underground. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Chill ~ Protect

*Wargle*

*Snragonbeastfeesh (snake DRAGONBEASTFEESH)* 
*Ability*: Intimidate
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 61%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Outrage @ Pravus ~ ded ~ ded

*Arena Status*

 A Water Stone is lying in a crack in the tile.
 There's a huge gaping hole in one of the walls of the snathedral leading to the wildnerness outside.

*Damage and Energy*


 Li Feng's Health: 79% - 15% (Natural Gift) - 11% (Natural Gift) = 53%
 Li Feng's Energy: 59% - 4% (Glare) - 1% (Mimic) - 6% (Earthquake) = 48%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Health: 58% - 6% (Earthquake) = 52%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Energy: 52% - 6% (Solar Beam) - 1% (Reflect) - 6% (Natural Gift) - 6% (Natural Gift) = 33%
 Pravus's Health: 38% - 14% (Outrage) - 3% (Black Sludge) = 21%
 Pravus's Energy: 81% - 2% (Dig (down)) + 5% (Chill) - 12% (Protect) = 72%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Health: 11% - 16% (Solar Beam) = 0%
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's Energy: 68% - 7% (Outrage) = 61%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Li Feng (65) > sneme (snake meme) (63) > Pravus (1).
 DRAGONBEASTFEESH's first and final Outrage was directed at Pravus, and was a crit.
 sneme (snake meme)'s Solar Beam knocked DRAGONBEASTFEESH out, after which everyone else lost their Intimidate stat drops.
 sneme (snake meme)'s snake Reflect, or snreflect, wore off after the first action. Li Feng's Magnet Rise wore off after the second action.
 sneme (snake meme)'s first Natural Gift was a crit.
 Given that Glare does in fact basically cause paralysis by fear, being safe underground and having the chance to just chill helped ease Pravus's paralysis quite a lot. Pravus actually did roll for paralysis, but due to the aforementioned factors I still let him Chill, but with reduced effects to both the paralysis chance and his energy.
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first, then *Music Dragon*, then *Dragon*. Wargle will sit out and watch the others this round...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2015)

Alright Li Feng, it's time to show the world once and for all that snakes are serperior to snails. In his current underground state, Pravus cannot survive an *Earthquake*. Use it more than once if Pravus is still conscious, but don't worry, he can't Protect or Endure forever. Once the sneretic (snail heretic) is down, switch to using *Poison Jab* on Sneme. Use *Toxic* if you cannot use Poison Jab due to Torment, or if Sneme has clones but no substitute.

*Earthquake ~ Earthquake / Poison Jab @ Sneme / Toxic @ Sneme ~ Earthquake / Poison Jab @ Sneme / Toxic @ Sneme*


----------



## Music Dragon (May 31, 2015)

Looks like this is it, Pravus! One more Earthquake and you're done for. You're almost certainly not going to last the round. But maybe we can give Dragon an interesting opportunity...

If you sense an incoming Earthquake, use *Protect*. But if Li Feng's Earthquake is Tormented or otherwise interrupted, attack her with *Dig* - or, if by some miracle you're already above ground and still alive, make that *Earth Power*.

*Protect / Dig @ Li Feng / Earth Power @ Li Feng ~ Protect / Dig @ Li Feng / Earth Power @ Li Feng ~ Protect / Dig @ Li Feng / Earth Power @ Li Feng*


----------



## Dragon (Jun 1, 2015)

...Hmm, we don't have many attack options here, so let's go for broke! With a little bit of pushing-our-luck thrown in at the end.

*Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Attract @ Li Feng*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 1, 2015)

gdi Dragon I wanted to write about the sneme-Pravus alliance

*Round Five*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 48%
*Status*: Desperately trying to hold her cracked fang in place. Magnet Rise mimicked.

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 33%
*Status*: Ready for more face-punching. Not of his own face, of course. _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 21%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Trembling from fear and exhaustion. Underground. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance). _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Refusing to give in, Li Feng draws herself up and then smacks her tail into the ground yet again, continuing her relentless quaking and desecration of the holy snake cathedral (or snathedral). Shingles fall through holes in the room, one bouncing off sneme (snake meme)'s head as he's thrown into the rippling ground, and the Snivy lets out an indignant squeal. Down below, Pravus groans to himself as he feels the familiar snaking (snake shaking) and musters up all his strength to put up a last protective barrier. As dirt cascades over him his bubble nearly fizzles out, but the thought of the poor, innocent snails who would be crushed by his failure is enough for the Steelix to pour in just a bit more energy into the shield. The earth's trembling abruptly stops as the sound of the sneme beam punching Li Feng in the face echoes from above.

Li Feng surveys the nearby hole in the ground doubtfully. She slithers over to it and attempts to peer in, but sees only a pile of dirt blocking her path, caved in from her oh-so-fearsome tremors. The Seviper hesitates, then shrugs to herself. There's no way Pravus could have survived down there. She's got more pressing matters on her mind, anyway. Forcing truly venomous amounts of venomous venom into her venomous fangs, she turns to her remaining foe and lunges forward to sink her fangs into sneme (snake meme)'s tail. The angry Snivy struggles and cries out in pain, but Li Feng refuses to let up—until at last sneme (snake meme) must again resort to the sneme beam to dole out some well-deserved face-punching.

Suddenly, the ground beneath them trembles. An ominous squelching sound drifts up from below, and Li Feng gulps, getting a very bad feeling about this. The earth splits underneath her to reveal the furious Pravus, again covered in snails, who headbutts her straight into the air and then snatches her out of it with his tail, then proceeds to smack her into the solid earth once, twice, a million times... His tail constricts around Li Feng's neck, and the Seviper struggles to breathe, unable to extricate herself from the Steelix's iron grip (get it?!). At last he has to stop, exhausted, and Li Feng snatches her chance to wriggle free. She'll get this snake wannabe for _daring_ to survive her very best earthquake... so she unleashes another one. The ground trembles and the Steelix falls, smacking his head against the tile, while sneme (snake meme) bounces up and down uncontrollably.

When all is quiet again, sneme (snake meme) dons his snop hat (snake top hat) and sidles up to Li Feng. He whispers honeyed words into her ear about... well, she doesn't really understand it, to be honest. Could there really be that many words in his vocabulary that start with "sn"? Funny... that sounds kind of like "snake"... Li Feng turns to him to remark upon this remarkably remarkable coincidence, and... you know, looking up close, sneme (snake meme) does look pretty good in that top hat. Dashing, even. Unfortunately, the Seviper's reverie is interrupted as the earth explodes from beneath her, rippling like liquid to burn her skin... At the other side of the snroom (snake room), Pravus grins at his handiwork.

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 18% (capped)
*Energy*: 32%
*Status*: Dazed. Severely attracted to sneme (snake meme) (35% failure chance). Magnet Rise mimicked.
*Used*: Earthquake ~ Poison Jab @ sneme ~ Earthquake

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 17%
*Status*: Disgusted at what he's doing. Overgrow activated. _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Natural Gift @ Li Feng ~ Attract @ Li Feng

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Ready to drop. Mildly paralyzed (11% failure chance). _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Dig (up) ~ Earth Power @ Li Feng

*Arena Status*

 A Water Stone is lying in a crack in the tile.
 There's a huge gaping hole in one of the walls of the snathedral leading to the wildnerness outside.

*Damage and Energy*


 Li Feng's Health: 53% - 11% (Natural Gift) - 11% (Natural Gift) - 20% (Dig) - 16% (Earth Power) = 18% (capped)
 Li Feng's Energy: 48% - 6% (Earthquake) - 4% (Poison Jab) - 6% (Earthquake) = 32%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Health: 52% - 6% (Earthquake) - 15% (Poison Jab) - 6% (Earthquake) = 25%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Energy: 33% - 6% (Natural Gift) - 6% (Natural Gift) - 4% (Attract) = 17%
 Pravus's Health: 21% - 13% (Earthquake) - 3% (Black Sludge) = 5%
 Pravus's Energy: 72% - 12% (Protect) - 2% (Dig (up)) - 4% (Earth Power) = 54%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Li Feng (65) > sneme (snake meme) (63) > Pravus (1).
 Pravus's Protect had only a 50% chance of succeeding since he used it the last action of last round as well, but he made it.
 Since Pravus was underground, Li Feng had no idea what he was doing or if he was still conscious, so she just guessed (i.e. I flipped a coin). She guessed wrong, and Pravus lived another action. His Dig was a crit and the damage was capped.
 Li Feng's Poison Jab activated sneme's Overgrow.
 Once Pravus was aboveground again, Li Feng could of course tell that he was still conscious, so she went back to quaking. Since the damage wasn't doubled this time, Pravus managed to hang on.
 I ref attraction as the Pokémon being really distracted or whatever by the object of its affection, so I'll be rolling for attraction for each of Li Feng's actions regardless of who she's targeting. This also means that damage taken from other Pokémon (i.e. Pravus) counts toward decreasing the failure chance. The damage did not happen because it was capped, but I mean, she was still blasted with a freakin' Earth Power, so her failure chance went down anyway.
 *Music Dragon* commands first, then *Dragon*, then *Vipera Magnifica*.

edit: also... as you can see I REFFED AT NIGHT AGAIN please correct any glaring wrongs haha


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 1, 2015)

Ha! We live to see another day! It's almost too good to be true! It probably _is_ too good to be true, but let's roll with it. One more hit and you're done for, Pravus... so if anyone or anything tries to attack you, I suppose you have no choice but to *Protect*. If you see an opening - that is, if they're not about to KO you - let's end this with an *Explosion*! Who knows? Maybe one of them will find some clever way to take advantage of it. Wink wink, nudge nudge.

Oh, and one more thing: if they're both Protecting, or otherwise unhittable, it's no fun exploding. So if that happens, just *Chill* instead of blowing up.

Now go, Pravus! Fight for what you believe in! For a future where snail and snake may live in harmony with one another...!

*Protect / Explosion / Chill ~ Protect / Explosion / Chill ~ Protect / Explosion / Chill*


----------



## Dragon (Jun 2, 2015)

Eifie, I think you forgot to add both Earthquakes' damage to Pravus? There's just one listed in the damage calculations (r.i.p. sneme-Pravus alliance I am sorry we didn't sneme harder...)


----------



## Eifie (Jun 2, 2015)

Dragon said:


> Eifie, I think you forgot to add both Earthquakes' damage to Pravus? There's just one listed in the damage calculations (r.i.p. sneme-Pravus alliance I am sorry we didn't sneme harder...)


The other one was Protected against.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 5, 2015)

rIGHT.. whoops

The incoming Explosion is definitely gonna make things really interesting, so hmmmmm let's see. sneme, I want you to keep a close, close eye on Li Feng and make sure you move reactively! If she protects or tries to Attract you, I want you to Protect. If she attacks you, use Protect the first time and then use Natural Gift afterwards. If she attacks Pravus, use Natural Gift.

And if you get in a waiting stall war or Li Feng puts up a Substitute or does nothing out of attraction, use Protect if Pravus is still around, but use Natural Gift if he's gone. godspeed, small green meme friend

*Protect / Natural Gift @ Li Feng x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 5, 2015)

That Explosion may be just what we needed. *Dig* down, away from danger, and wait for the snomb (snake bomb) to explode. Make a small *Substitute* while you're down there, and *Chill* out the rest of the round. If you hear a loud explosion from the surface, then *Dig* up at Sneme on your last action. 

If you die for love, then them's the snakes, kid

*Dig (down) ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Chill / Dig (up)*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 6, 2015)

SCOWLS AT DRAGON, SNEME X PRAVUS 5EVA

*Round Six*​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 32%
*Status*: Dazed. Severely attracted to sneme (snake meme) (35% failure chance). Magnet Rise mimicked.

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 17%
*Status*: Disgusted at what he's doing. Overgrow activated. _+2 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Ready to drop. Mildly paralyzed (11% failure chance). _+1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Tearing her mind away from fantasies of her new snakey friend, Li Feng hisses commandingly and the earth obediently parts beneath her, sending her plummeting down several feet below. She settles in nicely into her nice, cool, dark new snome (snake home), fashioning herself a nearly-identical doppelganger out of some traces of exploded snail-goop to keep her company, and curls herself up peacefully to wait out the chaos above.

sneme (snake meme) glances from the hole in the earth to the towering Pravus in panic. The Steelix blinks at him, unmoving, but sneme (snake meme) decides nonetheless that it's better to be safe than sorry. He summons up a transparent bubble to protect him with a swish of his snail (snake tail), and waits a while. Pravus continues to stare at him for a moment before curling up on the ground, the better to relax his muscles. Eventually sneme (snake meme) gets bored and wanders over to the new split in the ground to fire off another sneme beam; the face-punching ray of light slows significantly as it squanders its momentum on the dirt walls of the cave, but sneme (snake meme) grins to himself as he hears it collide with something with a satisfying _splat_.

Alas, sneme (snake meme)'s impatience and refusal to ally with the most majestic of snake beasts, or sneasts, is about to cost him, big time. Seeing that his moment has come, Pravus untwists himself and begins rotating the segments of his body into perfect alignment, steel armor suddenly emanating a blinding white light. Something feels a bit off to sneme (snake meme), and he turns his head, and at that moment Pravus explodes. His body flies apart to reveal millions of snails controlling him from the inside with assorted buttons, screens, and levers, and a group of them fall upon the BIG RED BUTTON at the same time. _BOOM_. Tiny snails fly about in all directions. Snails on the ceiling, snails on the walls, snails on the floors, and worst of all... snails on the snrone (snake throne). The upward force of millions of flying snails tears the roof clear off the snake cathedral, or snathedral, and the wall behind the snrone (snake throne) folds inwards. Snails splatter all over the stained glass windows, making the depicted Rayquaza look rather ill. Snails splatter all over the marble pillars, oozing slowly down onto the ruined tiles. When all is over, nothing remains of the sacred place but snails. Somewhere in the heavens above, Pravus smiles upon the snathedral (snail cathedral) in contentment.

An unconscious sneme (snake meme) drops into Li Feng's tunnel and she stares at it, nonplussed. Snake memes? Really? Who would possibly be entertained by that kind of thing?

------------------------------​
*Vipera Magnifica*

*Snli Feng (snake Li Feng)* 
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 22%
*Status*: Is it... over?
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Substitute (15%)

*Dragon*

*sneme (snake sneme (snake meme))* 
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 9%
*Status*: Knocked out! Covered in dead snails.
*Used*: Protect ~ Natural Gift @ Li Feng

*Music Dragon*

*Snravus (snake Pravus)*  @ Black Sludge
*Ability*: Rock Head
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 50%
*Status*: Knocked out! Nothing remains of our brave hero but scattered fragments of snail.
*Used*: Chill ~ Explosion

*Arena Status*

 The snathedral (snail cathedral) is utterly destroyed. A Water Stone lies buried under several miles of dead snail.

*Damage and Energy*


 Li Feng's Health: 18% - 15% (Substitute) = 3%
 Li Feng's Substitute: 15% - 8% (Natural Gift) = 7%
 Li Feng's Energy: 32% - 2% (Dig (down)) - 8% (Substitute) = 22%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Health: 25% - 26% (Explosion) = 0%
 sneme (snake meme)'s Energy: 17% - 2% (Protect) - 6% (Natural Gift) = 9%
 Pravus's Health: 5% - 1% (Black Sludge) - 100% (Explosion) = 0%
 Pravus's Energy: 54% + 10% (Chill) - 14% (Explosion) = 50%

*Notes*

 sneme (snake meme) didn't have any applicable commands either action, so I randomized which orders he'd follow.
 Natural Gift the second action was able to hit Li Feng's Substitute underground since it could just kind of hone in on Li Feng, but it lost a lot of its... force? from the distance it traveled.
 Explosion knocked out Pravus and sneme (snake meme), leaving Li Feng unknowingly victorious. Congratulations Vipera Magnifica for a truly splendid snake performance, or snerformance! Vipera Magnifica gets $24, and Li Feng gets 2 exp since she was the last to damage Pravus before he exploded. Dragon, Music Dragon, and Wargle get $12 each. sneme (snake meme) and Pravus get 2 exp each for KOing DRAGONBEASTFEESH and sneme (snake meme) respectively, and poor DRAGONBEASTFEESH escapes from this oppressive place with 1 exp to his name, and some brave soul will go dig out his Water Stone for him.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2015)

That was beautiful.

This was the most fun I've had since starting ASB. Thanks a million to Dragon, MD, and Wargle for a fantastic snattle, and thanks a billion to sneifesus, for the divine snake reffings, or sneffings. No one else could have done the arena that level of snustice (snake justice).


----------



## Dragon (Jun 6, 2015)

oh man I remember thinking 'I should probably have some sort of plan in case of Dig' and then I.. didn't... I guess in the end, we couldn't match up to our opponents' snemeing.

A very good game though! Thanks, VM, MD, Wargle, and Eifie for a solid match \o/


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 6, 2015)

Hehehe! That's right - it's snails all the way down!

Well done, everyone.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah, and I totally forgot to say thank you everyone for the perfect final battle before I go into temporary reftirement! May the snlord (snail lord) smile upon you all...


----------

